# breaking bad



## Cherrygirl

Hola, llevo días preguntándome qué significa la frase _Breaking bad_, que es el nombre de una nueva serie de tv estadounidense. He pensado que quizás es un juego de palabras con _bad break_, que significa mala suerte. ¿Podríais ayudarme a intepretarla?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

En billar significa que las bolas no se separan bien al principio del juego. De una persona, por extensión, que toma un mal camino en la vida, se hace delincuente. Efectivamente éste parece ser el significado del título, porque en la serie, cuando un profesor de química con muchos problemas familiares descubre que tiene un cáncer incurable, se vuelve criminal y empieza a vender drogas para garantizar el futuro de su familia.


----------



## mijoch

What about "empezando mal"?

M.


----------



## FromPA

The phrase could mean so many different things depending on context. I have posted a description of the show's plot below to add some context.  "To break" can also mean to change directions (usually used in sports).  If a golf ball is drifting to the left, you can say that it is "breaking left."  A basketball player will suddenly break to the right or left to lose his opponent.  So, based on the context provided below, I would interpret the title to mean that the protagonist is changing the direction of his life and is moving toward being a bad person.  

_Breaking Bad_ follows protagonist Walter White (Bryan Cranston), a chemistry teacher who lives in New Mexico with his wife (Anna Gunn) and teenage son (RJ Mitte) who has cerebral palsy. White is diagnosed with Stage III cancer and given a prognosis of two years left to live. With a new sense of fearlessness based on his medical prognosis, and a desire to secure his family's financial security, White chooses to enter a dangerous world of drugs and crime and ascends to power in this world. The series explores how a fatal diagnosis such as White's releases a typical man from the daily concerns and constraints of normal society and follows his transformation from mild family man to a kingpin of the drug trade.


----------



## TiTa Mery!

El otro día tuve que traducir esta expresión, y decidí escoger la expresión "echándose a perder", en el sentido de cuando una persona normal toma un camino muy turbulento, ilícito y se echa a perder a sí mismo. Que os parece a vosotros?Saludos!!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Al parecer la versión en español conserva el título inglés. Posibles títulos descriptivos (no traducciones) serían Volviéndose mal, Desesperado, Vida urgente ...


----------



## Morchin

Que os parece la traducción "Cayendo bajo"??? Para el contexto de la serie, obviamente. Después de unos pocos post y mirarlo en la wikipedia, se me ha venido ese termino a la cabeza.


----------



## ch4rl1

echándose a perder


----------



## Morchin

Es que el concepto de "echarse a perder" lo asocio más a cuando una bandeja de filetes de cerdo (por ejemplo) se empieza a pudrir, es decir se pasan de su fecha de caducidad y se ponen malos y ya no hay quien se los coma, en ese caso los filetes se echaron a perder. Sin embargo, una persona cae bajo cuando comete un crimen o hace algo que nunca en la vida se hubiera imaginado, como es el caso de nuestro querido protagonista de esta maravillosa serie que es Breaking bad (El personaje se siente así, como si se hubiera hundido en el lodo y no pudiera caer más bajo de lo que ya lo ha hecho).


----------



## jasminasul

According to the Urban Dictionary:
V.: to go wild, get crazy, let loose, to forget all your cares and just plain not give a sh**, to have a great time, to break out of your mold.
To completely dominate or humiliate through sheer superiority.
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Break%20bad


----------



## dennis5pia

Morchin said:


> Es que el concepto de "echarse a perder" lo asocio más a cuando una bandeja de filetes de cerdo (por ejemplo) se empieza a pudrir, es decir se pasan de su fecha de caducidad y se ponen malos y ya no hay quien se los coma, en ese caso los filetes se echaron a perder. Sin embargo, una persona cae bajo cuando comete un crimen o hace algo que nunca en la vida se hubiera imaginado, como es el caso de nuestro querido protagonista de esta maravillosa serie que es Breaking bad (El personaje se siente así, como si se hubiera hundido en el lodo y no pudiera caer más bajo de lo que ya lo ha hecho).



En mi pais "echarse a perder" ademas de traducir la idea que dices,  tambien es usado cuando una persona toma un mal camino o cambia su  comportamiento para mal.  que vendria siendo lo que le ocurre al personaje, aunque "echandose a  perder" me suena digamos mal como para el titulo en español.


----------



## atreyu10

En sudamérica y otros países se podría traducir como Malograrse o Malográndose, que si bien puede ser utilizada como echarse a perder, principalmente significa que una persona ha tomado un mal camino en la vida.

Otra posible interpretación de Breaking Bad sería: Corromperse


----------



## lagodina

Yo creo que el sentido del título se puede entender con todas las explicaciones que habéis dado, y se ve que puede significar cosas diferentes pero con un eje común que es el de "dirección equivocada" o "mala decisión", pero unido al concepto de "echarse a perder" lo que le da un sentido de varias decisiones encadenadas a cual más desdichada.

Creo que una expresión española que podría haber servido como título para la serie por su sonoridad y porque engloba estos conceptos sería "De Mal en Peor" o algo similar. De todas formas el título en Inglés tiene muchísima más fuerza por usar "break" que siempre es un verbo potente fonética y semánticamente.

De hecho, sinceramente, prefiero la serie en V.O.


----------



## FranDelgado

Yo lo traduciría por la expresión "*por mal camino*". Cuando alguien comienza a mostrar comportamientos que lo apartan de la vida recta y dentro de la ley, y que posiblemente lo conduzcan a malas consecuencias.


----------



## albertovidal

*Tomando el mal camino/el camino equivocado *(es una decisión de vida)


----------



## Viajero1994

Para mí dentro de las expresiones usadas en México sería "Valiendo Madre",
ya que las cosas empiezan a salir fuera de control dentro de la vida del personaje central de esta serie televisiva.


----------



## blackbird84

"Breaking bad" lo traduciría como "corromperse", que es justamente lo que le sucede al protagonista de la serie.


----------



## mariolmedo

Hola. tal vez no tenga traducción. Pero no puede ser que así como "break  free" quiere decir "liberarse", "breaking bad" signifique algo así como  volverse malo...?


----------



## Bad Ass

Una traduccción aproximada sería "volviendose malvado", si la traducción la quisieramos al modismo venezolano sería volverse rata.-


----------



## espiral17

My son made a free (no literal) translation which it sounds perfect: "A la Mala". In Mexico we use to employ that expression to mean "becoming a bad person" or "obtaining whatever we want without matter the means"


----------



## Bad Ass

espiral17 said:


> My son made a free (no literal) translation which it sounds perfect: "A la Mala". In Mexico we use to employ that expression to mean "becoming a bad person" or "obtaining whatever we want without matter the means"



Whith that in account, may be something like "a lo arrecho" (Venezuela) or "a lo bestia" (Spain), but in clasic spanish could be better to say "volverse malo".


----------



## mssg

Sprachliebhaber said:


> En billar significa que las bolas no se separan bien al principio del juego. De una persona, por extensión, que toma un mal camino en la vida, se hace delincuente. Efectivamente éste parece ser el significado del título, porque en la serie, cuando un profesor de química con muchos problemas familiares descubre que tiene un cáncer incurable, se vuelve criminal y empieza a vender drogas para garantizar el futuro de su familia.




Hola.
Ya pasó mucho tiempo pero recién hoy vi esta duda cuando trataba de averiguar la traducción del título de esta serie y después de leer las distintas sugerencias se me ocurrió que podría traducirse como _*Cuesta abajo, *_el nombre de un tango en el que se habla de_* La vergüenza de haber sido y el dolor de ya no ser*_...
¿Qué opinas?
Saludos


----------



## Chasint

I have a different explanation. There is a fixed expression  "To break bad news to someone."



*break the news*_v_(announce sth, notify sb of sth)dar la noticia, anunciar⇒ _vtr_ The police officer had a hard time breaking the news to the young child's family that she had died. Me sentí muy mal cuando tuve que darles la noticia de que habían hallado muerto al niño.


The man's doctor would have broken the bad news to him by saying "I'm sorry - you have cancer."  The man would then have to break the bad news to his family.

The title has more than one meaning hidden within it.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

A mssg: a mí, "cuesta abajo" sugiere que la vida le ha ido mal –le va cuesta abajo–, y por supuesto es cierto, pero "breaking bad" se refiere a cómo reacciona, se podría decir positivamente, en vez de simplemente desesperarse.

To Biffo: I agree, more than one level of meaning can be read into the title, but I think the primary meaning is that he reacts to the news of his fatal illness as best he can: by trying to provide for his family when he is gone, but that this means to "turn bad", to turn to crime, as a way to get a large amount of money in a short time. And of course, "breaking bad" has a better ring to it than "turning bad".


----------



## Chasint

Okay. I take back my previous post. Here is the actual answer. We were all wrong.

*Is it true people are Breaking Bad in Ireland?*
Walter and his new recruit Jesse embark on a meth making adventure so that Walter can pay for his hospital bills (he has cancer) and for his family (he’s got a baby on the way). However, life in the meth trade isn’t as glitzy and glamorous as it first looked. *The term ‘breaking bad’ is street lingo for cooking meth.*
http://www.joe.ie/dumb-it-down/is-it-true-people-are-breaking-bad-in-ireland/

It means to cook up crystal meth.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Thanks, I didn't know that. I haven't seen the series myself, but a visit to Wikipedia confirms your answer. Well done!


----------



## mssg

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that. I haven't seen the series myself, but a visit to Wikipedia confirms your answer. Well done!




Gracias, Sprachliebhaber.
El dato que aporta Biffo es muy interesante y sin duda explica el nombre de la serie.
Sin embargo, todavía no sé cómo se diría _*breaking bad*_ en castellano.
Supongo que en la jerga se utiliza _breaking bad_ como un eufemismo para  aludir a la ruptura, aplastamiento o desintegración necesarios para reducir a polvo los cristales de la droga. 
Sin embargo, en cuanto a esta expresión como título de la serie, supongo que  también alude a la desintegración psicológica del protagonista, muy bien ilustrada por su al parecer inevitable deterioro físico y muy vinculada con su deterioro moral.
Saludos


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Veo que la cuestión es complicada. La sugerencia genial de Biffo, al  parecer, se refiere al argot inglés (¿irlandés?), y no encuentro la  expresión "breaking bad" con ese significado en el Urban Dictionary de argot  norteamericano. ¡Por algo la serie en español conserva el título inglés! Ya que la serie es norteamericana, es posible que sus autores desconocían su significado en el otro lado del océano; de todos modos, los televidentes aquí no lo reconocen.

Creo que una traducción literal no sirve; si realmente tienes que traducir las palabras, tal vez puedes usar algo como "volviéndose malo", con la duda de si se refiere al hombre o a su aprieto.


----------



## duvija

Es que es un título que tiene que ser atractivo, y por eso 'volviéndose malo' me suena algo infantil. Me gusta "Por mal camino". O algo parecido. (Camino del mal/mala reacción, yo que se)


----------



## Whoever

From Wikipedia:
"The title of the series comes from the American Southwest slang phrase "to break bad," meaning to challenge conventions, to defy authority and to skirt the edges of the law. The series is set in (and is shot in and near) Albuquerque, New Mexico."
"Desafiando la ley" quizá valdría.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

duvija: ya sé que una traducción literal no tiene "gancho"; me gustan tus sugerencias.

Whoever: Y la frase del Suroeste misma, creo, originalmente se refería a la acción de un animal en nuestro "rodeo" (charreada) que vira de una manera inesperada o indeseada.


----------



## duvija

Zafar del lazo (?)


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Excelente para el rodeo, tal vez no tanto para la serie televisiva...


----------



## mssg

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Excelente para el rodeo, tal vez no tanto para la serie televisiva...



Hola, Sprachliebhaber.
En el Wiktionary hay algunas citas que incluyen el término _*break bad*_ y una de ellas dice:

"The subject has what is described in common parlance as 'broken bad' and, as a result, has become a dangerous menace to others".

Esto, que puede traducirse como "El sujeto muestra lo que en el lenguaje común se describe como 'andar en las malas' y, en consecuencia, se ha convertido en una amenaza peligrosa para los demás", sería aplicable, ¿no crees?

La definición del Wiktionary es: 

*Verb[edit]*

*break bad* (_third-person singular simple present_ *breaks bad*, _present participle_ *breaking bad*, _simple past_ *broke bad*, _past participle_ *broken bad*)


(colloquial, southern US) to go wrong, of people or events, including to turn toward a life of crime or immoral activity 
*Translations[edit]*

[show ▼]to go wrong, of people or events, including to turn toward a life of crime or immoral activity​
*Antonyms[edit]*



turn over a new leaf 
*Related terms[edit]*



bad break (see break) 
*Quotations[edit]*



For usage examples of this term, see the citations page. 
<img src="//en.wiktionary.org/w/index.php?title=Special:CentralAutoLogin/start&type=1x1" alt="" title="" width="1" height="1" style="border: none; position: absolute;" />
                Retrieved from "http://en.wiktionary.org/w/index.php?title=break_bad&oldid=21916510"                

Saludos


----------



## rossrov

espiral17 said:


> My son made a free (no literal) translation which it sounds perfect: "A la Mala". In Mexico we use to employ that expression to mean "becoming a bad person" or "obtaining whatever we want without matter the means"


----------



## rossrov

Por mal camino!


----------



## Jaime Bien

Yo también me lo había preguntado. Y hoy creo haber hallado la respuesta, o al menos me parece buena, que es el título de la versión latina (así se indicaba en el periódico en que lo he leído) de esta serie de TV: *Metástasis*, que en el DRAE definen como: "Propagación de un foco canceroso en un órgano distinto de aquel en que se inició"; y que recoge muy bien la metástasis, no sólo física, sino mental y de actitud que se produce en el protagonista a raíz de conocer su enfermedad.

Hay otro hilo que también se debatió este asunto. Quizá estaría bien unirlos, aunque básicamente dicen lo mismo.


----------



## sqtz

A mi me gusta usar la expresión española: *Acabando Mal

*¿No os parece? Creo que recoge el sentido de la expresión original sin sonar mal ni tampoco cursi o infantil.


----------



## pacoperez

He leído este hilo y otro más que hay al respecto y estoy terminando de ver ahora la primera temporada. Puesto que no existe una traducción formal para este _Breaking bad_, creo una buena traducción para el título de esta serie es: "A la mierda con todo".


----------



## iconoclasta99

En España también se usa una expresión muy similar "romper a malo".


Es una expresión más bien informal que se refiere a una situación que se complica, se estropea.

Por ejemplo, si un concierto en el que uno tenía muchas expectativas no está a la altura y va empeorando, "rompe a malo".


Como expresión más formal me gustan "echarse a perder" o "estropearse".


----------



## darthjavader

En la serie, en uno de los primeros capítulos de la primera temporada; Jesse habla con Mr. White y le dice algo así como "This chemistry teacher, whit a good family, a good job...all of the sudden decides to "break bad" and become a meth cook?". Siempre un poco más de contexto ayuda. Ojalá les sirva.

Saludos!!


----------



## 0bito

Yo lo traduciría como "*Pasando*" o "*Pasando de todo*".

Primero, porque conserva el sentido de la frase original de _mandar todo a la mierda_, y _pasar de todo_.

Y segundo, porque "pasar" también hace referencia al tráfico de drogas XD.

Ale.


----------



## Felixario

Dándole vueltas a la traducción, hay una expresión en español que podría adaptarse a Breaking Bad y es *descarriarse, *en el sentido de tomar un mal camino en la vida.

*descarriarse:*
Apartar algo o a alguien del camino que debe seguir:
se descarrió por huir del enjambre.
Apartarse del camino razonable, o separarse de la protección o las buenas compañías:
esos chicos te van a descarriar.
Apartar del rebaño una o varias reses:
los lobos descarriaron varias ovejas.


----------



## Learningfan

mssg said:


> Hola.
> Ya pasó mucho tiempo pero recién hoy vi esta duda cuando trataba de averiguar la traducción del título de esta serie y después de leer las distintas sugerencias se me ocurrió que podría traducirse como _*Cuesta abajo, *_el nombre de un tango en el que se habla de_* La vergüenza de haber sido y el dolor de ya no ser*_...
> ¿Qué opinas?
> Saludos



¡Hola! Bueno, mi marido está viendo por segunda vez la serie y me preguntó cómo se podría traducir el título. Yo misma lo vengo pensando hace días, pero la pregunta me hizo venir aqui a averiguar qué opinan los que saben. 

De todas las opciones que leí, creo que la que más me gusta es "Cuesta abajo" (aunque no sé si no suena muy "tanguero").

Yo en todos los casos evitaría el gerundio en el título, pero tal vez es una cuestión personal. Desde hace años sigo esa norma para la empresa en la que trabajo y me acostumbré así; el gerundio en el título me suena raro.

De todos modos, con esta opción estaría dejando de lado el sentido que encontró Biffo, que también se me había ocurrido, pero no lo había llegado a investigar:
...........................................
Supongo que en la jerga se utiliza _breaking bad_ como un eufemismo para aludir a la ruptura, aplastamiento o desintegración necesarios para reducir a polvo los cristales de la droga.
Sin embargo, en cuanto a esta expresión como título de la serie, supongo que también alude a la desintegración psicológica del protagonista, muy bien ilustrada por su al parecer inevitable deterioro físico y muy vinculada con su deterioro moral.
...........................................

Los títulos de las películas y series muchas veces nos presentan estos desafíos. A veces es imposible englobar todos los significados en una sola frase en español. En esos casos, me parece que no queda otra que elegir.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Bernardo Gubbins

Siempre he pensado que Breaking Bad es un tremendo juego de palabras. Primero por volverse o ponerse malo. También como dice el Urban dictionary: 
Comes from the American Southwest slang phrase "to break bad," meaning to challenge conventions, to defy authority and to skirt the edges of the law.
"What, you just decided to break bad one day?". 
A mi me llaman la atención dos posibles guiños que se hacen a los estados del personaje. El 1ero es que en química "to break" se usa para referirse a la descomposición de un elemento. Y lo otro es que recordemos que Walter tiene cáncer por lo tanto  él mismo se está descomponiendo no sólo moralmente si no que también su cuerpo. No sé, son cosas que pienso más de 10 años desde que partió la serie. En abril del 2020.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Una traducción directa creo pudiera ser: "volviéndose malo", aunque creo que "cuesta abajo", o cualquiera de las opciones propuestas anteriormente serían mas adecuadas.


----------



## boroman

Hago ver que el protagonista tiene 49 años y cumple 50 en un episodio, por lo que la decisión de volverse malo sería una decisión meditada, no sería desviarse, o corromperse, que le sucedería a un joven.


----------



## michelmontescuba

boroman said:


> Hago ver que el protagonista tiene 49 años y cumple 50 en un episodio, por lo que la decisión de volverse malo sería una decisión meditada, no sería desviarse, o corromperse, que le sucedería a un joven.


No creo que volverse malo haya sido una decisión meditada a pesar de la edad del personaje. Por lo menos no es eso lo que muestra la serie. Yo la he visto la completa en dos ocaciones.


----------



## Millymillan

Echándose a perder. Así está traducido al castellano en la serie en Netflix. Es una expresión correctamente utilizada para  personas, así lo recoge la RAE.


----------

